# Where to get Chinese/Thai style paper 'lucky lanterns'



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,
Does anyone know of ANYWHERE in Dubai that sells the paper lanterns that you get in Thailand. I don't mean the ones that you put around a lightblub in your house....but more the large paper 'lucky lanterns' that you set alight and they float up into the sky.

I am going to be celebrating a special occasion soon and it would be really nice for my partner and I to set off one of these at night on the beach somewhere.

I have tried Carrefore and some little 'tat' shops in Ibn Battuta but there was no luck


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Did you try dragonmart?


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

aaah good call!!! I will try tonight. what road number is it on btw as I have only been there once and for the life of me cant remember how I got there!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

manchesterborn said:


> ...what road number is it on btw as I have only been there once and for the life of me cant remember how I got there!


MAP

Repeat after me... "Google is my friend!"... now do that 10 times...


----------



## manchesterborn (Jul 4, 2011)

Hmm. Couldn't find them anywhere in dragon mart and I looked everywhere. Any other suggestions?


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

manchesterborn said:


> Hmm. Couldn't find them anywhere in dragon mart and I looked everywhere. Any other suggestions?


check ths uae website: www.glowskies.com


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

I can't believe Dargon mart did not have that,there is also a place in Ajiman called China mall,it just off highway 311 ,I have never been there so good luck.


----------

